# What is the best cut of beef for roast beef?



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Sep 8, 2015)

Im looking to make a Buffalo classic, Beef on Weck. For those who dont know what it is, its just thinly sliced roast beef cooked to rare, on a kummelweck roll (kaiser roll topped with salt and caraway), and often topped with horseradish. 

Ive never made roast beef before, but i heard there are a couple different types of cuts you can use. What would you consider the best?


----------



## ak1 (Sep 8, 2015)

I like using eye of round.


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 8, 2015)

I use flank steak cut on the bias across the grain for steak on toast with horseradish remoulade.  I don't know if that qualifies as your Beef on Weck.  Eye of round would be good too.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Sep 8, 2015)

The thing that makes a beef on weck what it is, is mainly the roll. Most places make roast beef sandwiches but the difference is beef on weck uses a kaiser roll, dip the top into the au jus and add salt and caraway to the top. It makes it 1000 times better than a regular roast beef sandwich, but i might just be bias being from buffalo, but id recommend anyone to try it. I typically dont as horseradish, im not a fan of it, and usually have au jus on the side to dip


----------



## floridasteve (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm interested in this too.  Sam's had Top Sirloim Roast fot under $4 and I was thinking of wetting that for Sammies.  good choice or not?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Sep 8, 2015)

You can use bottom round, top round, eye of the round, sirloin tip or sirloin to make nice roast beef.   When cooking it, the lower the chamber temp the better.   I'm now doing them at 200 chamber temp or less.


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 8, 2015)

What about Tri-Tip?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2015)

Beef on Weck? Had it and make it. Flank Steak would be a bit too chewy. The best cut for tender and juicy beef, that is not too fatty, is Top Sirloin, followed by Tri Tip (bottom sirloin) and then any of the Round cuts. The Round, eye, top, bottom, is still juicy cooked Med/Rare but not as tender as Top Sirloin.

If you want to Smoke the meat, do so over a pan of Jus to serve Au Jus. The recipe below is a favorite around here...JJ

This recipe is made in the Smoker while a Beef Roast or Brisket is being cooked.

*Smokey Au Jus*

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want. 

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus, drag quickly across to take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.

NOTE: If you are using this recipe with Brisket or a long smoke, additional Water will have to be added periodically to maintain the proper volume. Do not add more Broth as repeated addition and reduction will make the Au Jus too salty..


----------



## floridasteve (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for all your input! Was going to do it this past weekend but ended up going camping, but ill def do it soon, just gotta make some time between work and fire training


----------

